# Mixing Instructions for HCG in syringes?



## ShortMonster (Nov 4, 2011)

I have Bactericstaticwater, 8 Insulin syringes, a lot of 3CC 25g syringes and HCG and its solvent.

How do I mix the HCG like this without the extra vial thats needed?


----------



## banker23 (Nov 4, 2011)

ShortMonster said:


> I have Bactericstaticwater, 8 Insulin syringes, a lot of 3CC 25g syringes and HCG and its solvent.
> 
> How do I mix the HCG like this without the extra vial thats needed?


 
I wouldn't try it but if I _had_ to I guess I would add the 1ml of BAC to the hcg vial to get it mixed then draw out .1 ml (for 500 iu), then pop back into the bac and draw in .4 ml of bac. Roll the syringe gently between your hands (don't know why but it's what the instructions say) then you have .5 ml of properly proportioned hcg I guess. I think this would only work with the 25g needles though...

I have no idea if that would actually work but it's a stab at the problem at least. The problem is it sounds like you don't have enough stuff to really be worth doing


----------



## pieguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Do what most do, backfill insulin syringes.

1) reconstitute hcg with 2.5ml bac water (25 = 500iu, 50=1000iu, 100=2000iu)
2) remove all the hcg from the vial with a clean 3cc syringe
3) take insulin syringe, pull out the plunger, back fill amount needed (usually 25 ticks)
4) replace plunger without pressing too hard, flip over the slin syringe and push the air out, you're now ready to inject sub-q

this prevents you from injecting with a blunt slin pin. keep the 3cc syringe containing the hcg very clean, in a ziplock in teh frig. some people just reconstitute and leave the hcg in the vial and deal with the blunt needle. both work.


----------



## ShortMonster (Nov 4, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Do what most do, backfill insulin syringes.
> 
> 1) reconstitute hcg with 2.5ml bac water (25 = 500iu, 50=1000iu, 100=2000iu)
> 2) remove all the hcg from the vial with a clean 3cc syringe
> ...



Want to make sure, for the insulin syringes, .50 is 1000IUs ill be injecting?


----------



## pieguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep if u recon 5000iu with 2.5ml


----------



## banker23 (Nov 5, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Do what most do, backfill insulin syringes.
> 
> 1) reconstitute hcg with 2.5ml bac water (25 = 500iu, 50=1000iu, 100=2000iu)
> 2) remove all the hcg from the vial with a clean 3cc syringe
> ...


 
interesting solution...so there's no problem with using a higher than recommended concentration as far as anyone knows?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 5, 2011)

No it's all good. I use 2ml per 5000iu's and it works great for me. 250iu's per 10units. 

But if you wanted to recon it, just bust the amp open and squirt 1ml of water down the side of it. Suck it up into a rig and then suck up 1ml of bac water then backload the pins you want.


----------

